# internet share problem



## dns (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi again, here is my conf


```
set skip on lo0

set block-policy return
scrub in all
block in log
block in from no-route to any

pass out keep state
#Internet

#Open Services
pass in on {rl0,nfe0} proto tcp from any to any port 80 keep state
pass in on nfe0 proto tcp from any to nfe0 port 22 keep state
#Local
nat on rl0 from nfe0:network to any -> (rl0)
```
After reload pf settings i found this message;

```
[root@fbsd /]# /etc/rc.d/pf reload
Reloading pf rules.
/etc/pf.conf:17: Rules must be in order: options, normalization, queueing, translation, filtering
```
How i can share internet the internet connection?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2011)

You could try pf.conf(5), of course. Your 'nat' rule needs to take place before block/pass rules.


```
Rules must be in order: options (set ...), normalization (scrub ...), queueing (queue ....), translation (nat/rdr ....), filtering (block/pass ...)
```


----------



## dns (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks :\


----------

